# Mapei Grout Refresh



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Only found one thread that mentioned this product. Has anyone actually used it? Is it easy to apply? How were the results? Tips, Tricks or Techniques?

Here is the thread that I found:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/any-stocking-dealers-here-110009/

I have a floor that has a mauve grout and I would like to go grey or black. I picked up a tube of each to test where the cabinets are going. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's a typical grout colorant. If you've used any before, it's the same.
Click on the video to see an install:
http://www.mapei.com/US-EN/product-...a=0&IDProdotto=1005815&IDTipo=162&IDLinea=102


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

So nothing special? Cool, I am going to try it tomorrow. 
Thanks!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Make sure you let it dwell the proper length of time.

The boys at Mapei demo'd it at a training class months ago and didn't let it dwell long enough before wiping.

Since then they set up the Grout Refresh demo earlier so it can sit for the proper time period.


----------

